# How complete is my alarm system?



## Spookles

Maybe a bit of an odd question, but what does a TT have that does not have the middle button filled in the dash (between the filler & boot opening button)?

The immobilizer is an easy giveaway. It does have the two blinking LEDs in the door cards, yet when I unlock the car with the key and sit in it for a while without putting the key in the ignition nothing happens. Or when I sit in it and ask someone to lock the car from the outside with the keyfob.


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, The middle button is to turn off the interior monitor if leaving someone in the TT & locking doors..
Hoggy.


----------



## Stustt

Like most after all these years very unlikely that your siren will work.
Who cares ? A car thief also won't know. Not that there's much demand fir a 25 year old TT.
Even the catalyst thief's think their too old 😆


----------

